# Moose Products



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Hey guys does anyone know how good moose products are such as Gaskets and seals . I can save 5 dollars if i buy moose products but i can get wiseco for a 5 dollars more . Any suggestions would help thanks in advance.

Ormudboy


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I think they make great stuff.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Bootlegger said:


> I think they make great stuff.


I agree. Heard no complaints from anyone.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Most of the Moose stuff is not made by them...they just package it...like the Dynatek CDI, PC3 and so on.....there bushing and such are All Balls Brand.


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Ok so moose is good . can anyone of yall tell me if the head gasket and base gasket are made with the same material as the Polaris ones i dont want no cardboard junk for gaskets that are major .. 

Ormudboy


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Base gasket is most likley composite material, head gaskets will be steel , Moose uses cometic gaskets I think


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

which is good for a top end rebuild ??? or not .


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

What is a Composite material ? Is it what the OEM makes theres out of . Sorry for so many questions . i just wanna make it right .


----------

